# Freak Movie Recommendations



## meatcomputer (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
I'm surprised that a thread like this doesnt seem to exist. The last similar one was posted in 2009 so I thought id give it a shot. 
What are your favorite films/movies?
Preferably of the traveling/nomad/dystopian variety but any will do. 

Ill go with. 

964 pinocchio
Brazil
Hold Fast ()


----------



## A New Name (Jun 13, 2017)

Check out "Tokyo!"


----------



## meatcomputer (Jun 13, 2017)

Pilgrim Bonobo said:


> Tokyo!


Woah that looks great


----------



## Captain Anderson (Aug 30, 2017)

Easy Rider


----------

